# BFN today... Now what?



## twinklycupcake (Jul 17, 2012)

I was prepared for it but happy I can put my relationship with the nhs behind!! Soul destroying!! So I'm requesting my records today in preparation of going private in the new year! But now it's just got me thinking which clinics, do I need extra tests, I've had recurrent miscarriage tests which didn't show anything abnormal, but why didn't my embies go further? Why was the cell count so bad? Do my husbands sperm and my eggs not wNt to mingle? What other tests are out there, we didn't need icsi, fertilisation rate was good? Just what is the deal!? One hurdle after another! And I'm dreading my negative cycle review! Dr said he can look at what needs doing different in the next cycle but what can he realistically do? Not that I'm staying there anyway!

Eurghhhh

Anyways I'm down to 3 clinics... Care sheffield, care notts or nurture (notts). Any advice? Xx


----------



## Stacey1987 (Oct 29, 2012)

Awww, iv got up to do a test n got a bfn it's my first cycle I had to freeze them cuz when it came to et I got ohss really bad n was hospitalised, so they froze my eggs, I had a fet the first egg they thawed was successful just not successful implanting   I'm gutted. I'm waiting fir the doctor to ring to see what the next step is x I had to pay privAte as nhs wouldn't fund me at all. It is all roller coaster s bit I'm bot giving up going try again xx I go 2 n1/2 hours to my clinic but it's a lovely one n lovely staff it's called darlington London womens clinic xxxx hope u carry on n we soon get bfp xxxxx
Stacey


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Twinkly - Care Notts are fabulous I've had two cycles and am planning my third I have immune issues that weren't known untill after cycle one (not their fault most ppl dont do these test until 3 fails of mcs) and my second sadly was a bfn but more down to poor fertilistaion due to egg quality due to pcos and IR and possible level 2 issues, (which we're testing before tx 3)  they go above and beyond to improve investigate and support every time, I love them xxxxxxx


----------

